# Two unidentified red bellows



## Dany (Dec 23, 2020)

Despite my attempts, I could not identify these two old folding cameras that are part of my collection.
If one knows about them....


First one is an horizontal format 9x12 cm .
The body is made of wood covered with leatherette
The lens is marked “Periscop Aplanat”
The shutter has no name. It offers 1/25 to 1/125 sec + B and T
It must normally by used with plates but this one has been fitted with a special conversion back for the use of big roll films.









The second one looks like productions from Girard or Wunsche
The format is 8 x 11 cm. The camera must be loaded with type 118 films but could also use plates
The lens is marked « A. Le Vasseur & Cie Rectiligne Extra Rapide »
The shutter is a « Wollensak Regular B » . Pneumatic, it offers: 1s to 1/100 s + B & T
The unusual design of the bed support is to be noticed.


----------



## IanG (Dec 23, 2020)

Top one mightwell be  be Huttig/ICA  they used a Periscop Aplanat, also looks like a Huttig front standard, they also made a lot of cameras sold under different brand names,  Wm Butcher in the UK sold Huttig cameras under their own name.

The problem is companies like Huttig made 90 cameras and 400 variations by 1904, both are most pprobably made between 1998 and 1910/11, by 1910 Butcher's Huttig cameras were using the Deckel Compound shutter as well as the Bausch & Lomb  shutters. At the same time Huttig were switching to cast front standards.

The second camera may also be a Huttig, importers put locally made lenses on the cameras.

Ian


----------



## Dany (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you IanG for your informative answer.
In the early days of photography, a lot of companies were selling under their name cameras and accessories made by others. Manufacturers were also selling the same models with sometime minor modifications and sometime with other lens and/or shutters.
What a mess !
As you said,  importers often bought cameras without lens  and shutters and equipped them with locally made accessories.
I have a lot of them in my collection.
In addition, some manufacturers or sellers did not spend a lot of money in ads or catalogs that could help today for identifications


----------

